# 2007 Michigan Outbackers Summer Rally...aug17th-19th



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)

If we have any newbies here or anyone that was considering this Rally but thought it was too late to join, there are still a few sites left!!!







I just wanted to let everyone know(again







)!!!

Here is the current link to the Rally thread (please keep all postings here)... 2007 Michigan Outbackers Summer Rally @ Kibby Creek CG.

There is lots of stuff for the family to do including Michigans Adventure, great Lake Michigan Beaches, Lighthouse tours, Charter fishing and much more.

We have 29 families reserved and 2 potlucks and a Catered BBQ dinner and a campfire gathering planned.

Don't delay...If you are just learning of this or you were considering joining, Call Kibby Creek in Ludington Michigan at 1-800-574-3995.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok, I'm in!

Oh wait I have already booked!

Looking forward to it Rob.









Steve


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi All. It seems there was a mistake made and I'm only scheduled for the 17th-19th. I want to stay the 16th-20t1st. They can make the adjustment but only until the 20th. They suggested I talk to one of the Outbackers who is leaving earlier about switching sites with me. Is anyone interested?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

nonny said:


> Hi All. It seems there was a mistake made and I'm only scheduled for the 17th-19th. I want to stay the 16th-20t1st. They can make the adjustment but only until the 20th. They suggested I talk to one of the Outbackers who is leaving earlier about switching sites with me. Is anyone interested?


Nonny,

Feel free to call to see if my site would work better for you, heck it's right next door. If they do change our site, please ask them to send us a new confirmation letter.

Chris


----------

